# Marmoset



## Wendamena (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi guys , I'm just new to the forum I have a marmoset male I have had him about a year now and he is very settled in and a big part of the family now I was just trying to track down a mate for him but have lost the breeders number I got him from I'm sure it was someone from this site , if any one could help me get in contact with a breeder or any info that would be great thanks


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi there sorry don't know any breeders, But Iam sure someone on here will beable to help.welcome to the forum.:2thumb:


----------



## Wendamena (Apr 30, 2013)

Kool thanks I'm sure it was a guy on here we got him from that stayed in stoke


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

How old was he when you got him?
Was he parent on hand reared?
When you say hes settled as part of the family is he kept indoors.
Or outside with enclosure.
Alot of these questions would hold the answer to him going with another.
When they are deprived of there own species as well as being ethicaly wrong it can cause problems pairing.
Not getting at you though.
But nobody should sell a primate unless its going to have company of another monkey.
Whoever this was cannot care for the welfare of there animals.
There arent many females out there at the moment.
We have a few but they are still in the process of learning from the others.
Hope all goes ok for him as he needs his own kind.
As said dont take personally.


----------



## Wendamena (Apr 30, 2013)

He is mostly in doors with us depends mostly on the weather as we stay in Scotland we know he was part of a pack when we got him but he was out cast from them so that's why we got him just by himself but were always planning to get another , he is around other animals and never is alone . He is always with our dogs and messes about with the chins we have been trying for a while now to get him a mate but marmosets are hard to track down up here


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Can you remember the name of the breeder? I'm originally from Stoke and I've only ever seen one pair of marmosets a few years back from Discount koi and exotics, which has now gone bump but I know the people who worked there who had them


----------



## Wendamena (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi I managed to track him down his name was Gary found his number in a old phone he had a female ready the now but it is a little out my budget so need to shop about see if I can track one down looking to spend bout 800-1000 for a female marmy if any knows we're or who to get on at that price from


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

If he was asking for more than £1000 for a female marmoset he is robbing people lol. Good luck in finding a suitable female, you should get one that is older than your male as males mature quicker : victory:


----------



## Wendamena (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm looki g for a female a out 2-3 years old he said he had one at 2 month and wanted 1250 for her I thought they needed to be at least a year to be takin away give them time to carry and stuff my budget is about 800-1000 at most and needs to be at least 2 years old female for a mate for little monkey boy I think , plus thanks for all the help and info from the forum it very much appreciated


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Wendamena said:


> I'm looki g for a female a out 2-3 years old he said he had one at 2 month and wanted 1250 for her I thought they needed to be at least a year to be takin away give them time to carry and stuff my budget is about 800-1000 at most and needs to be at least 2 years old female for a mate for little monkey boy I think , plus thanks for all the help and info from the forum it very much appreciated



You stick to your guns
800 is max.
Hes at the rip off
8 weeks old.
He aught to be shot
Just be carefull pairing.
Yours may get agressive as they forget how to intrract with there own.
Hes ethically pathetic.
Should never let go to be alone.
Nobody should buy to keep alone.
No othrr animal or human can take the place of thrre own kind.

He should be reported and hopefully never keep again.
Makes me sick

Sorry for the rant
But this happens fsr too often


----------



## Wendamena (Apr 30, 2013)

As far as dealing with breeders it's very hard to even get in contact with one in Scotland plus trying to track one down anywhere is a nightmare all the adds on the net are usually scams


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Wendamena said:


> As far as dealing with breeders it's very hard to even get in contact with one in Scotland plus trying to track one down anywhere is a nightmare all the adds on the net are usually scams


Theres hundreds of breeders in scotland.
But i only know of one that adverises in paper and hes falkirk.
Although he may not have anymore as he was reported for selling babies.
One had MBD and he was tracked down.
Dont know the outcome though.
But most up here are half descent.
Monkey farms seem to be more england and ireland.
Hope this doesnt pee anyone off
But facts are facts.


----------



## Wendamena (Apr 30, 2013)

We knew about the one in Falkirk and wouldn't go near but others than that breeders are hard to track down and we wouldn't buy a small young one we are looking just for one at least over a year old and from someone we can trust cos we know the farms are about and we wouldn't ever buy from them


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Wendamena said:


> I'm looki g for a female a out 2-3 years old he said he had one at 2 month and wanted 1250 for her *I thought they needed to be at least a year to be takin away give them time to carry* and stuff my budget is about 800-1000 at most and needs to be at least 2 years old female for a mate for little monkey boy I think , plus thanks for all the help and info from the forum it very much appreciated


Thank goodness you have your wits about you, and Peter is right - don't buy from these people whatever their 'excuses' may be, it is never correct to rehome such a young primate.

Ideally you should try and find a breeder (or even perhaps a rehoming place which takes on primates), and try gradual introductions before committing to long-term ownership -you don't want to buy another marm only to find the two simply don't get on.. then you have TWO 'family' problems.. This could prove difficult, but is worth getting right from the start. Hopefully one or two on here may be able to help you out. Best of luck, really hope you can get a partner for the wee guy and give him a great life being a monkey :2thumb:


----------



## Wendamena (Apr 30, 2013)

thanks guys for all the help and info i think i might have tracked a female down just down south again so need to head down see the guy and see if he ok first before we commit to anything ,just be good to get wee monkey boy a companion other than us and the other animals we have ,we thought we knew enough when we got him but have to say everyday is a school day with having a marmoset ,can get a bit confusing sometimes though with o many people telling you dif things ,but should be on the right track now i hope ,need to upload some pics of our wee cheeky chap on here ,anyway thanks for all the help guys :2thumb:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Watch when you introduce.
Putting males and females together tgat are minkeys is always ok.
To an extent.dont want to confuse.lol
Put both together side by side with no touch.
See how they do.
You will tell if there ok.
Try and arrange with breeder that if not ok will he take back.
With yours being starved of its own kind for a year there may be problems.
Yea your correct every day is a school day.
Be better for primates if people went to school first.
Then got them.
But it may go ok.
If you just throw together you may have bother.
Just be ready to split.
Gloves ready if you need them.
When these guys go fir it its quick as hell.
Can cause major harm very quickly to each other.
But dont be put off.
He needs to be with his own.
And a year is a year too long.


----------

